# Loki’s Belly help please



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Vets tomorrow but would be interested in your thoughts. After Sox operation last week he was off his food so instead of their normal food the boxers had boiled chicken. Tuesday morning before breakfast Loki was sick just a small amount of bile. He then had breakfast and was back to normal. 

The next couple of nights he was sick in the night. The first night not a lot bile again the next night a lot. 

I then realised that because of sox op we were missing the later walk so having dinner earlier. So could this be hunger pukes? 

I’ve given him a small meal before bed the last couple of nights no more pukes. However he is now trying to bury his breakfast (not hungry ? ) he will eat boiled chicken. 

Can dogs get acid reflux or similar he normally in hales his food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi gets acid reflux. Hers started with overnight hunger pukes.
Loki could be avoiding his breakfast because he feels sick.
Could you pop him back onto his usual food?


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Our two, sorry one, I can't get Delta out of my mind, get acid reflux. I give ours one antacid tablet (magnesium mint flavour) from the 'happy to help' (no advertising) supermarket. That settles them. However this last couple of days our Trixie has been the same and we have given her boiled fish (same store's frozen white fillets. Pack of four) and boiled rice. Same feeding times. We thought it was maybe a reaction after Delta as Trixie has been subdued. Still interested in walkies and her favourite pastime devouring all food in sight if we let her. After her bout of bile sickness (4 times) she seems to be a little better. Keep an eye on him. If you are really worried, you know who to contact.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Vets tomorrow but would be interested in your thoughts. After Sox operation last week he was off his food so instead of their normal food the boxers had boiled chicken. Tuesday morning before breakfast Loki was sick just a small amount of bile. He then had breakfast and was back to normal.
> 
> The next couple of nights he was sick in the night. The first night not a lot bile again the next night a lot.
> 
> ...


Yep, some dogs, once they get the hunger pukes also get an acid belly and it's hard to break that cycle of them not wanting to eat 'cause their belly is acidic, and needing to put food in it to neutralize the acid.

Try getting some rice in there with the chicken, it sometimes helps.
There are over the counter acid neutralizers that are safe for dogs, have your vet tell you which ones and how much for Loki, then you can have it on hand for when you need it next.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I reckon boiled chicken isn't as easy on some dogs (Dan always has awful smelly wind on it). It does sound like the change in routine has unsettled stomach though. Hope he recovers soon poor lad.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. He is back on his normal food but refuses it at breakfast I've been then giving him the chicken because I'm worried he will get the pukes if he doesn't eat. Once he gets going and I've hand fed him a bit he's happy. If I offer his raw in the morning he tries to bury it in his blanket. I'm not sure if this is the right course of action. He has a snack before bed which seems to have stopped the pukes.

@Mum2Heidi does she take anything?

We are at the vet tomorrow so will ask.

These boxers are stressing me out so much at the moment it's giving me acid reflux.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> @Mum2Heidi does she take anything?.


Sorry my reply was brief early but Heidi's is a bit of a conundrum.
She was raw fed for 3 years prior to it and I've never been able to go back.
I put it down to a more acidic gut but could be wrong. (It also tied in with a stressful time).
Dry kibble was the only food that worked. It seemed to keep her tum busy and absorb the excess.
At worst she would vomit large pools of water, far more than she was drinking with no wretching.
I think perhaps over producing saliva and swallowing it - no idea. Vets were baffled.
Prescribed ranitidine. First dose worked, consecutive doses exacerbated. I cut the dose back and it seems to work.
I fed her 2hrly day and night. Gradually widening the gaps.
That was 3 years ago. It still flares but I know the signs and act quickly to nip it in the bud. She rarely has ranitidine and her kibble is soaked with a little wet food added. I can't vary meals but gradually I've introduced a little variety with treats.
Hopefully Loki is far less complex.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Sorry my reply was brief early but Heidi's is a bit of a conundrum.
> She was raw fed for 3 years prior to it and I've never been able to go back.
> I put it down to a more acidic gut but could be wrong. (It also tied in with a stressful time).
> Dry kibble was the only food that worked. It seemed to keep her tum busy and absorb the excess.
> ...


I hope so it's only been an issue in the last week. I did read that raw can make it worse because it's digested faster. He tends to have a mix of raw and kibble at the moment.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I hope so it's only been an issue in the last week. I did read that raw can make it worse because it's digested faster. He tends to have a mix of raw and kibble at the moment.


Perhaps try just kibble for a while and see how he goes.
You can go back to a mix with raw once he's sorted.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Perhaps try just kibble for a while and see how he goes.
> You can go back to a mix with raw once he's sorted.


I will do he's currently on Arden grange it's if I can get him to eat it which wet do you mix in ?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

May be offer a few kibbles at a time as if they’re treats.
Butchers tinned tripe. No other wet I’ve tried suits as well. Not even Butchers Simply Gentle.
Does Loki lip lick and swallow a lot?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Found this on the AG website.
https://www.ardengrange.com/nutriti...tions-fact-sheets/fact-sheet-acid-reflux.html
Ness (their nutritionist) sent it to me at the time


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> May be offer a few kibbles at a time as if they're treats.
> Butchers tinned tripe. No other wet I've tried suits as well. Not even Butchers Simply Gentle.
> Does Loki lip lick and swallow a lot?


Umm I'm not sure something to lookout for.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I find if they have an acidic belly (or the memories of one!) they can be funny about eating. Once they start they seem to scoff it all though, as they are obviously hungry! So I would just get him munching on a few bits (maybe try a bit of training or a game) and then offer the rest.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> I find if they have an acidic belly (or the memories of one!) they can be funny about eating. Once they start they seem to scoff it all though, as they are obviously hungry! So I would just get him munching on a few bits (maybe try a bit of training or a game) and then offer the rest.[/QUOTE)
> 
> This seems to be what's happening it takes him a while to get going. I've been sitting with him and hand feeding him. He does prefer the chicken. Once he's had a walk he's good to eat but I worry about leaving it to long.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd maybe give him a bit of chicken to settle his belly, then go for a walk, then come back and give him the rest of his brekkie?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> I'd maybe give him a bit of chicken to settle his belly, then go for a walk, then come back and give him the rest of his brekkie?


That's what we did today will try again tomorrow and keep going with bed time snack. Sox can't believe his luck.

We are at the vets tomorrow so will have a chat Sox gets his stitches out yay.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo gets hunger sickness at times and it becomes very difficult to get him to eat anything as he is just so hungry he feels sick.

What I've found works is to give him a bowl with a little bit of 'doggy gravy'/broth in it, he drinks it all up, this way he gets a good drink and the taste of the broth/gravy reminds him he is hungry and he starts eating soon afterward.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How's Loki this morning, feeling better I hope.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Refusing to eat anything this morning ​


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2020)

When Nova is like that I try feed her by hand or warm up her food a little bit to make it more smelly. Unfortunately it doesn’t always work and I have some anti nausea meds from the vet. 

I hope he feels better soon. I hate that you can’t tell them that yes they feel sick but eating will likely help and make them feel better  thinking of you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Had a long chat with the vet this morning. He felt his tummy and it feels fine. We have a plan. Leave him for a few days to see how he goes. If he doesn’t improve then we will try some meds to settle his tummy. If that doesn’t work he will have blood work done. I’m so stressed and worried. He has finally eaten now and is eating well. No trying to bury it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything crossed he’s through his little blip.
Try not to worry, he’ll pick up on it and worry about you which won't help his tum


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Everything crossed he's through his little blip.
> Try not to worry, he'll pick up on it and worry about you which won't help his tum[/QUOTE)
> 
> Whilst waiting in the car he decided he was hungry and was nibbling on sox liver paste for his stitches to come out then had come home and wolfed down some beef. Now having a nap.
> ...


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woo hoo! Go Loki 
All that eating has left him plumb tuckered out
Great news.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yes try not to stress yourself. As you know boxers can be sensitive souls and he will definitely pick up on your stress around food and it may add to his reluctance to eat. If you need to, feed him in his crate, and walk away so you don't inadvertently stress him making sure he eats.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He has eaten well apart from first thing very strange. I’m trying not to stress I’m a bit down at the moment anyway. Pouring a large glass of wine.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, you’ve had a lot on your plate with all the worry with Sox so with this on top - I’m not surprised.

Sending positive vibes to all of you from me and Jack 

I think I’d try giving Loki snacks throughout the day so he doesn’t get too hungry and start the cycle again.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, you've had a lot on your plate with all the worry with Sox so with this on top - I'm not surprised.
> 
> Sending positive vibes to all of you from me and Jack
> 
> I think I'd try giving Loki snacks throughout the day so he doesn't get too hungry and start the cycle again.


Thank you he has guzzled his dinner and has access to his wobbler and other snacks throughout the day.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I hope you and Loki feel better tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I think you all need a big squishy hug, sending a virtual one


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MissKittyKat said:


> I think you all need a big squishy hug, sending a virtual one


Thank you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s been a hungry boxer this evening had his dinner, bedtime snack and kibble from his wobbler.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today has been better he had a big snack before bed. Got up refused his meat. So I popped it in the fridge and we went out. Half way around (I always carry food ) he sniffed my pocket where I had beef cuts. Then he sat and gave me paw and ate all the beef. Got home took sox out then I’ve just got back he’s eaten all his breakfast no problem.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hopefully it was just a blip and he was stressed in the change of routine and with Sox being poorly.

Glad things are better today.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Hopefully it was just a blip and he was stressed in the change of routine and with Sox being poorly.
> 
> Glad things are better today.


Fingers crossed. He's also being a pain whilst I'm working which is a good sign.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Today has been better he had a big snack before bed. Got up refused his meat. So I popped it in the fridge and we went out. Half way around (I always carry food ) he sniffed my pocket where I had beef cuts. Then he sat and gave me paw and ate all the beef. Got home took sox out then I've just got back he's eaten all his breakfast no problem.


Bit of exercise may have helped his tum. Think I read somewhere acid can cause wind. Heidi burps and tum gurgles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

How are your boys today?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> How are your boys today?


Aging me horribly ! They are fine Sox is back to full nonsense. He let the vet take his stitches out and has forgiven them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Aging me horribly ! They are fine Sox is back to full nonsense. He let the vet take his stitches out and has forgiven them.


*Happy Days *


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> *Happy Days *


Indeed he has to go back Thursday he has two stitches still in. Otherwise he's a very happy boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Aging me horribly ! They are fine Sox is back to full nonsense. He let the vet take his stitches out and has forgiven them.


That sounds good


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well this morning has been a fecking nightmare. He wouldn’t eat so he’s been sick. I’ve finally got him to eat some warm chicken breast. Sox has also managed to open up his two stitches again. I’m going to be working until midnight at this rate. Starting meds tomorrow for Loki.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh no!!! I’m so sorry to hear that. Those boys do keep you busy. Did Sox have to get his stitches redone? And what meds is Loki on? Aw I’m seriously feeling sorry for you. Wish I could swing by and help out.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Well this morning has been a fecking nightmare. He wouldn't eat so he's been sick. I've finally got him to eat some warm chicken breast. Sox has also managed to open up his two stitches again. I'm going to be working until midnight at this rate. Starting meds tomorrow for Loki.


Oh crap, I'm so sorry 
Hopefully the meds will sort Loki out, and Sox is supposed to be your good boy! Will he need them put back in, or can it heal over at this point?
You don't have the best luck with stitches do you?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh crap, I'm so sorry
> Hopefully the meds will sort Loki out, and Sox is supposed to be your good boy! Will he need them put back in, or can it heal over at this point?
> You don't have the best luck with stitches do you?


I have no idea he keeps scratching it. It looked great this morning then he caught it with his nail. Back to vets tomorrow. Boxers and stitches are not a good mix.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH no, these boy are certainly keeping you on your toes aren't they, as they say Boys (Boxers) will be Boys.

Stay calm, breath then have a Brandy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH no, these boy are certainly keeping you on your toes aren't they, as they say Boys (Boxers) will be Boys.
> 
> Stay calm, breath then have a Brandy


Im running out of wine this week @Happy Paws2


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So he eats well all day but sickness happens when tummy gets empty and then he stops eating. Should I set the alarm in the night and feed him or is that silly ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Does he eat last thing (sorry if I missed that in the thread)? If he does, maybe give him a bit more to tide him over to morning?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Does he eat last thing (sorry if I missed that in the thread)? If he does, maybe give him a bit more to tide him over to morning?


I've started to this has stopped night time pukes but he eats at 8 and doesn't get up until 6 so that's still a long time.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe keep a bit of his dinner back and feed him this just before bed?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Maybe keep a bit of his dinner back and feed him this just before bed?


Well I normally go at 9 (it's tiring looking after boxers) He used to have dinner at 5 and go right through now he has some at 8 as well but I'm wondering if a mid night snack would work ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I personally don't like my sleep broken so I'd probably try something at 9.00.

What about slow digested carbs like pasta?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I personally don't like my sleep broken so I'd probably try something at 9.00.
> 
> What about slow digested carbs like pasta?


He does like pasta I don't mind broken sleep I normally get up for a wee anyway.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d suffer a few broken nights if a midnight snack gets him through this issue.

You can then gradually move the snack forward to coincide with waking up, coupled with a slowly digestible snack just before you turn the light out?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I personally don't like my sleep broken so I'd probably try something at 9.00.
> 
> What about slow digested carbs like pasta?


He does like pasta I don't mind broken sleep I normally get up for a wee anyway.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd suffer a few broken nights if a midnight snack gets him through this issue.
> 
> You can then gradually move the snack forward to coincide with waking up, coupled with a slowly digestible snack just before you turn the light out?


I think so I don't really mind my sleep is being broken anyway as Sox has decided since his op he needs to sleep in bed with mum.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I think so I don't really mind my sleep is being broken anyway as Sox has decided since his op he needs to sleep in bed with mum.


Bedtime biscuits works well for Dan, sometimes even a small portion of kibble, he has a small (pick and mix) tray on the hearth with different kibbles and milk biscuits and helps himself . I think he needs the carbs sometimes. They are a worry these little four legged wonders of ours aren't they?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Bedtime biscuits works well for Dan, sometimes even a small portion of kibble, he has a small (pick and mix) tray on the hearth with different kibbles and milk biscuits and helps himself . I think he needs the carbs sometimes. They are a worry these little four legged wonders of ours aren't they?


Pick and mix tray love it.


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

Have you considered it could be due to a food intolerance rather than hunger. So even if you give him a late night snack he'll still be unwell each morning as he'll have still ingested the irratant?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog-dogs said:


> Have you considered it could be due to a food intolerance rather than hunger. So even if you give him a late night snack he'll still be unwell each morning as he'll have still ingested the irratant?


It's possible I guess I think it might not be because he eats well through the day. So breakfast he's off and some vomit but once we get eating he seems happy again. He has normally been fed three times a day. Does that make sense ? Lunch and dinner he is ok.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry you are still having problems.

I personally think getting up in the middle of the night to give snacks is just too much. So quickly the boxers would learn to expect it, then they would need to go out in the garden and maybe fancy a little play and so on. 

You care so much for the boys but you need to look after yourself as well. A good nights sleep is very important to your well being.

Lets hope the medication gets Loki back on track.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Sorry you are still having problems.
> 
> I personally think getting up in the middle of the night to give snacks is just too much. So quickly the boxers would learn to expect it, then they would need to go out in the garden and maybe fancy a little play and so on.
> 
> ...


The boxers disagree and think 24 hour room service is a good idea. I think I am going slowly mad in lockdown with boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Pick and mix tray love it.


Nothing but the best for my little prince :Joyful (anything for a quiet life)


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers disagree and think 24 hour room service is a good idea. I think I am going slowly mad in lockdown with boxers.


You are a good hoomum to your boys, I hope they give you the appreciation you deserve in snuggs and doggy kisses x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Another bad night slept from 9 until 4 (dinner at 9) woke up at 4 small amount of vomiting. We fell back to sleep on the sofa. 

I will have a chat with the vet but should I move him onto a bland diet ? What does that look like ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Another bad night slept from 9 until 4 (dinner at 9) woke up at 4 small amount of vomiting. We fell back to sleep on the sofa.
> 
> I will have a chat with the vet but should I move him onto a bland diet ? What does that look like ?


Oh no :-( bland diet for us what white fish and rice or boiled chicken. Now we know Nova can't have rice or chicken though. Something must be irritating his tummy during the night. Does he ever bring food back up or always bile? Can the vet give him some anti nausea tablets or an injection that stops the cycle of not eating/being sick?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

No it’s just bile he has a few nights of no sickness but yesterday morning was sick and last night. The days he wasn’t sick he still struggled to eat in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> No it's just bile he has a few nights of no sickness but yesterday morning was sick and last night. The days he wasn't sick he still struggled to eat in the morning.


are you seeing the vet today?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> are you seeing the vet today?


Yes after work.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just caught up with this. Sorry to hear the latest
Heidi has her last meal 10-10.30. 
I have fed her 2 hourly overnight to keep it at bay. If you wake in the night anyway, it’s worth a try. 
I keep a little pot of kibble by my bed. Heidi wakes me and looks at it to let me know she’s struggling.
Hopefully the vet will put things back on track for you.
Good luck. Be thinking of you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Just caught up with this. Sorry to hear the latest
> Heidi has her last meal 10-10.30.
> I have fed her 2 hourly overnight to keep it at bay. If you wake in the night anyway, it's worth a try.
> I keep a little pot of kibble by my bed. Heidi wakes me and looks at it to let me know she's struggling.
> ...


Thank you I will definitely feed him tonight.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I will definitely feed him tonight.


Vet may have some better suggestions to get him back on track but worth bearing in mind if it should flare up agai.
Hopefully not!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Another bad night slept from 9 until 4 (dinner at 9) woke up at 4 small amount of vomiting. We fell back to sleep on the sofa.
> 
> I will have a chat with the vet but should I move him onto a bland diet ? What does that look like ?


Has the vet put him on acid blockers? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just read through this. These boxer boys are giving you a rough tough time lately, aren't they?

Best of luck at the vets today.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Has the vet put him on acid blockers? Sorry if I missed it.


We are starting today the vet wanted to give it a few days first to see if it settled. So we see the vet later for sox last two stitches and I will ask about Loki diet.

Once he eats in the morning we seem ok he wanted to go out so we've been for a little walk.

I fear this thread will be used in a court of law as evidence of my descent into madness.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I fear this thread will be used in a court of law as evidence of my descent into madness.


Well in that case there's threads all over this forum that condemn all of us! 

I'd try the antacids with him. Bates has had to have them a few times in his life, usually about 3 days sorts him, it may be worth just having them on hand.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Well in that case there's threads all over this forum that condemn all of us!
> 
> I'd try the antacids with him. Bates has had to have them a few times in his life, usually about 3 days sorts him, it may be worth just having them on hand.


Fingers crossed I'm pretty exhausted. Did Bates do the puky bile thing ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed I'm pretty exhausted. Did Bates do the puky bile thing ?


Yep, his were randomly throughout the day, I think one time he might have had a bug or something, and the other time he was on antibiotics and they upset his stomach. But the antacid with his food definitely helped. He normally has a cast iron stomach and never misses a meal.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Yep, his were randomly throughout the day, I think one time he might have had a bug or something, and the other time he was on antibiotics and they upset his stomach. But the antacid with his food definitely helped. He normally has a cast iron stomach and never misses a meal.


Same with Loki Sox has always been a puky luky but Loki normally can eat anything whenever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Just something else to throw into the mix, McKenzie was a serial hunger puker her whole life. Food at bedtime usually helped but was still hit and miss. She’s been in a number of different foods over her lifetime.

About a year ago she was moved onto RC Anallergenic for her mystery sore stomachs. Without a word of a lie, she hasn’t hunger puked since.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> Just something else to throw into the mix, McKenzie was a serial hunger puker her whole life. Food at bedtime usually helped but was still hit and miss. She's been in a number of different foods over her lifetime.
> 
> About a year ago she was moved onto RC Anallergenic for her mystery sore stomachs. Without a word of a lie, she hasn't hunger puked since.
> 
> Make of that what you will.


Thank you do you use wet or dry or a bit of both? I'm more than happy to change the food if needed it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have the tablets to try. The vet is concerned how suddenly this has started. If the tablets don’t settle him we will be starting investigation, I’m distraught. I’m so worried.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> We have the tablets to try. The vet is concerned how suddenly this has started. If the tablets don't settle him we will be starting investigation, I'm distraught. I'm so worried.


Sending a big virtual ((hug)) and plenty positive "tablets settling tummy" vibes.

Come on, Loki. You're getting us all worried, little man.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Sorry to read this,poor Loki.Hope the tablets do the trick.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Same with Loki Sox has always been a puky luky but Loki normally can eat anything whenever.


Jack wolfed his dinner last night then walked into the lounge next to OH working at his desk and honked it straight back up on the carpet!

I walked in with kitchen towel, wet cloth and cleaning spray but as it looked practically the same as it had in the bowl, I let him eat it again! Slower - he kept it down that time.

DS was totally grossed out!

:Wtf


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wolfed his dinner last night then walked into the lounge next to OH working at his desk and honked it straight back up on the carpet!
> 
> I walked in with kitchen towel, wet cloth and cleaning spray but as it looked practically the same as it had in the bowl, I let him eat it again! Slower - he kept it down that time.
> 
> ...


That is pretty gross


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> That is pretty gross


Waste not, want not! 

Tbh he's eaten worse before ... a rotting goldfish that a cat must have hooked out and left by the pond for one - with no ill effect


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Poor Loki, I hope the tablets help settle his tummy.
Sending him healing vibes xx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hopefully it's a short term thing. So many dogs around us, T included, had a two week period of not eating, vomiting, sore tummies. Then it just went. So hopefully Loki will be the same.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Hopefully it's a short term thing. So many dogs around us, T included, had a two week period of not eating, vomiting, sore tummies. Then it just went. So hopefully Loki will be the same.


Thank you he seems really hungry in the evening and more lively.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wolfed his dinner last night then walked into the lounge next to OH working at his desk and honked it straight back up on the carpet!
> 
> I walked in with kitchen towel, wet cloth and cleaning spray but as it looked practically the same as it had in the bowl, I let him eat it again! Slower - he kept it down that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you he seems really hungry in the evening and more lively.


I hope Loki responds well to the treatment, thereby giving you some peace of mind, not forgetting Sox and his wound. You've all been through the mill this last few weeks, you deserve some respite. Wishing you peace and calm and licks and snugs for the boxer boys from Dan x


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Thinking of you. Hope the meds will settle his tummy.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything crossed the tablets do the trick.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

How is Loki this morning?

Hope you all got some sleep.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh @Boxer123 im so sorry to hear about Loki! They do like to worry you don't they 

I hope the meds sort him out quickly and him and Sox get back on the mend! Sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So last night he was hungry and had a good dinner. He had his meds. I then fed him before bed. I set the alarm for midnight and 3am. He had some chicken on the sofa. I got up at 7 after a broken night sleep (can you believe sox then puked at 3 I think he's in shock at the midnight chicken)

He was a bit off his breakfast this morning but I've found liver paste gets him going so he has now eaten at 7:30 this is good and he has his energy. He's squeaking.

@Mum2Heidi what investigations did they do ? Did you ever get to the bottom of what's causing it ? I'm thinking of moving him of raw food.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So no vomiting today he’s eaten all his lunch and had his meds his energy levels seem up. He was reluctant to eat breakfast but did after a while. He is having potato and chicken. He’s also been interested in my toast and crumpets which he hasn’t been the last few days so that is good. I shall continue getting up and see how we go.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I've missed part of this yesterday. How is Loki this afternoon I'm hoping his had a comfort day. 

Have you had a new supply of wine in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry I've missed part of this yesterday. How is Loki this afternoon I'm hoping his had a comfort day.
> 
> Have you had a new supply of wine in.


Loki has had a good day thank you lots of play and eating. I do hope he's ok in the morning. I'm still without wine though.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> @Mum2Heidi what investigations did they do ? Did you ever get to the bottom of what's causing it ? I'm thinking of moving him of raw food.


Great news Loki is doing much better today after a rocky start. Everything crossed for tonight.
No investigations. My vets treated it as an upset. Told me to come back if it happened again and we got stuck in that loop no matter how I tried. I found another vet but I was already sorting it myself. 
It's definitely worth dropping raw for a while just in case.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Great news Loki is doing much better today after a rocky start. Everything crossed for tonight.
> No investigations. My vets treated it as an upset. Told me to come back if it happened again and we got stuck in that loop no matter how I tried. I found another vet but I was already sorting it myself.
> It's definitely worth dropping raw for a while just in case.


Yes he's on a bland diet now I need to look at something more permanent. My vet is talking about bloods and maybe a camera in his tummy which sounds horrible. He's literally on top of the world at the moment.

I'm going to get up again tonight and see how we go I'm quite tired though.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449236
> View attachment 449237
> View attachment 449238
> 
> ...


He's looks like a very happy Loki at the mo.
Take it a step at a time. He may not need further investigation. If he does cross that bridge when it happens.
Good your vet is keen to get to the bottom of it for Loki.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Changing his food from raw will be the easiest next step, which I’d try before anything else tbh.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Changing his food from raw will be the easiest next step, which I'd try before anything else tbh.


Agreed I'm just not sure what to go onto. Any suggestions? I was thinking the royal canine @McKenzie suggested but don't know how soon to take him off his bland.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

How about cooked? Sometimes that's more palatable than raw. Butternut Box are good but not the cheapest, though you can usually find discount codes and order more than you think you actually need


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Has your vet said anything re coming off the bland diet? 
I found dry kibble best. Heidi had 50/50 chicken/rice. (Natures Way) It seemed to mop up the excess and keep her tum busy better than wet. Also recommended amounts are bigger making small regular meals easier.
Perhaps a couple of kibbles overnight would help. 
Try not to worry too much, it was a challenge finding what helped she’s gone from strength to strength ever since.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

How’s the boy today?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

How’s the boy today?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

No vomit today took ages to get his breakfast down this morning but he’s eaten now. I’m so confused in the evening he eats so well. It could be he’s not hungry but I’m worried if I leave it he will vomit.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope Lokl is improving. Belle didn't vomit but she did get a squeaky painful tummy. Sometimes looking really uncomfortable stretching out her front legs and her neck. This was usually in the mornings. The vet prescribed Zantac liquid, that did the trick for her so didn't need any investigation. Hope these tablets do the trick for Loki.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

What Tablets did they put him on? Are they anti nausea ones?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> What Tablets did they put him on? Are they anti nausea ones?


They are anti acid ones I'm really reluctant to put him through GA if not needed but don't want to leave him. I'm so confused.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

margy said:


> Hope Lokl is improving. Belle didn't vomit but she did get a squeaky painful tummy. Sometimes looking really uncomfortable stretching out her front legs and her neck. This was usually in the mornings. The vet prescribed Zantac liquid, that did the trick for her so didn't need any investigation. Hope these tablets do the trick for Loki.


Did she have it daily I don't know if our tablets are working he's had two days worth no vomit but still iffy in the morning.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

At first yes, but after a visit to the vet and this prescription she only got it occasionally, we still don't know what caused it. They did try her on Omeprazole, but it didn't agree with her. Hopefully they will get to the bottom of whats causing this without resorting to a GA.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great he had a better night. That’s a good improvement. Keep up what you’re doing
It will take a while to settle so give it a bit of time. Night improvement is a big plus.
Heidi was prescribed ranitidine which helps. 
I doubt the vet will suggest anything invasive if he’s improving. Paws, fingers and toes crossed it continues.
I know it’s a huge worry and so hard to stay calm. 
After being dismissed as “an upset” I had to calm myself. Lose panic mode, engage rational brain, remind myself I’d done it before, then act


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Agreed I'm just not sure what to go onto. Any suggestions? I was thinking the royal canine @McKenzie suggested but don't know how soon to take him off his bland.


The RC might be worth a go if it gave good results with McKenzie.

Otherwise, the cooked might be a good suggestion - could you just cook his raw and see how that affects him (minus bones of course ).

Failing that, a look on allaboutdogfood.co.uk for some options .... you can search for specifics... novel proteins, grain free etc.

Or there's good old Chappie tinned


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

If it’s any help, Tod did well on the Hills Gastric Recovery tinned food after his ‘episodes’. I got it from my Vet. That’s not to recommend it as a permanent food, obviously, but it got him back on track after a couple of days so I could gradually reintroduce his usual food.
Also I put Pooch and Mutt Bionic Biotics on every meal and it works well.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I always used to put DorwestTree Bark powder on Tango's food when she was 'sicky', it seemed to help. I gave it to Reena recently when she had a nasty vomitng episode lasting 24 hours, it does seem to settle the stomach. I make sure I always have some in, apparently it provdes a protective coating for the gut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2020)

Slippery elm syrup mixed into food has been magic for us and Pooch and Mutt bionic supplement.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok so this weekend no vomiting however; 

He is lethargic in the morning normally we are ready to go at 7am the latest but he’s sleepy and gurgling tummy.
Normally if I hoover he attacks it but not at the moment in the morning. 
This morning he got me up at 5am went outside to eat grass. Didn’t want his breakfast finally had boiled chicken at 8:30 
Had last meal 9pm a good size 
Wouldn’t eat in the night 

I’m exhausted and starting to get ratty. Sox is following me around wanting Loki’s chicken and a walk every morning. I dare not just leave him to have breakfast later worrying he will vomit.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Just a thought, some dogs don't get on with chicken at all. Alfie has allergies and the first thing the vet suggested was cut out chicken.

Has Loki only been having chicken since Sox's operation?

Sorry if I have the facts all mixed up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2020)

Nova was fed chicken for about a year before she developed an intolerance.

Is it just vomiting or also diarrhoea?

I think with what you’re describing he may still be feeling nauseous in the mornings.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Have you tried him on white steamed fish, Dillon was more tolerate of fish when he had a funny tummy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all thank you I have considered it could be the chicken problem is it’s the only thing I can get him to eats in the morning. I’ve ordered white fish and turkey in todays Tesco shop. His bottom end is fine. I think I will take him off the chicken. Would an allergy present like this ?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear. I totally feel for you. No sleep and worry is exhausting.
Could you offer him food at shorter intervals during the night? Not an inspiring thought I know but getting something in him before he feels sick may help. Perhaps feed his last meal later as well.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh dear. I totally feel for you. No sleep and worry is exhausting.
> Could you offer him food at shorter intervals during the night? Not an inspiring thought I know but getting something in him before he feels sick may help. Perhaps feed his last meal later as well.


He will eat about midnight but when I tried again at 3 he wasn't interested.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Hi all thank you I have considered it could be the chicken problem is it's the only thing I can get him to eats in the morning. I've ordered white fish and turkey in todays Tesco shop. His bottom end is fine. I think I will take him off the chicken. Would an allergy present like this ?


So sorry that poor Loki is still feeling rough,bless him.One of our previous dogs was sick if she had even the slightest bit of chicken.It meant checking treats,food etc thoroughly for ingredients but it worked very well for her.She appeared to be quite delicate but she lived to be well over 16.My beautiful princess.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> So sorry that poor Loki is still feeling rough,bless him.One of our previous dogs was sick if she had even the slightest bit of chicken.It meant checking treats,food etc thoroughly for ingredients but it worked very well for her.She appeared to be quite delicate but she lived to be well over 16.My beautiful princess.


We will get rid of the chicken today and see what happens. I don't know whether to put him on his normal raw or cooked food. I feel like I'm floundering around in the dark.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> Ok so this weekend no vomiting however;
> 
> He is lethargic in the morning normally we are ready to go at 7am the latest but he's sleepy and gurgling tummy.
> Normally if I hoover he attacks it but not at the moment in the morning.
> ...


No advice, just...


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> We will get rid of the chicken today and see what happens. I don't know whether to put him on his normal raw or cooked food. I feel like I'm floundering around in the dark.


I can understand that, with us,I think it was largely trial and error,and of course, you can't totally dismiss the possibility of an underlying health problem.At least eliminating chicken for a time should establish if it's an issue.
Deep breaths and stock up on the wine.I'm no expert on it by any means but from my experience, sorting upset tummy's out isn't a quick process.You're doing great.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango was very sensitve to chicken in any form, took me a while to work it out but it made her vomit profusely with explosive diarrhoea. Once we'd found the culprit she was a different dog, much happier. Our go-to for a poorly tummy was steamed white fish and plain mashed potato for a couple of days.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> He will eat about midnight but when I tried again at 3 he wasn't interested.


Sounds ridiculous and I'm sorry but try sooner. I've often had to reduce to 2 hourly. If you can stop it starting, you may only need to do it for one night.
I probably wouldn't choose raw. "If" it does aggravate you won't know if stopping chicken helped.
Sorry. 
I appreciate the pickle you're in. It's not easy. I look back especially now and wonder how on earth we got through it. I tried countless foods and supplements. You will find something that works eventually.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone going to keep him on fish and potato today. Will speak to the vet tomorrow about diet moving forward also he was going to take some bloods. 

Is there any chance this could be caused by an obstruction?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Sounds ridiculous and I'm sorry but try sooner. I've often had to reduce to 2 hourly. If you can stop it starting, you may only need to do it for one night.
> I probably wouldn't choose raw. "If" it does aggravate you won't know if stopping chicken helped.
> Sorry.
> I appreciate the pickle you're in. It's not easy. I look back especially now and wonder how on earth we got through it. I tried countless foods and supplements. You will find something that works eventually.


It doesn't sound ridiculous I will try anything. The vomiting has stopped but I can just see he's uncomfortable in the morning.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Is he eating just chicken, or have you added some rice to it? It could just be that he needs the starch to help him make it through the night without the gurglies.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Is there any chance this could be caused by an obstruction?


Not if his bottom end is fine, and if he's only vomiting small amounts.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Is he eating just chicken, or have you added some rice to it? It could just be that he needs the starch to help him make it through the night without the gurglies.


He's been having potato he's not keen on rice. I could hear his belly from the other room. His bottom end is fine solid poops but some stinky wind at times. He's not vomited since Thursday morning.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> He's been having potato he's not keen on rice. I could hear his belly from the other room. His bottom end is fine solid poops but some stinky wind at times. He's not vomited since Thursday morning.


Will he eat sweet potato? 
I'd almost be tempted to do a few meals of potato and sweet potato with no meat and see if it's the protein that's messing him up. 
From there you can add in proteins one at a time and see how he does.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Will he eat sweet potato?
> I'd almost be tempted to do a few meals of potato and sweet potato with no meat and see if it's the protein that's messing him up.
> From there you can add in proteins one at a time and see how he does.


I've not tried sweet potato he might like it I'm not sure he'd go for just potato. It's the trying to tempt him in the morning.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear @Boxer123 - i cant say i have read every comment on this thread as there are so many but i hope i got a general overview of the situation: vomit, worry, alcohol and lack of sleep. Is that the gist of it?

All sounds waaay above my experience but between your vet and pf pals i hope you get to the bottom of this.

I will put my own very very limited experience here as i know tilly had a tummy bug that took weeks to settle and she had the omeprazole from the vet.

And murples has had 2 recent instances of gut irritation and bleeding from the back passage (not vomiting in his case though)

So in both cases i turned to the same bland diet which was well tolerated:

It is my own special mix of natural yogurt, a scrambled egg (no milk) and some boiled white rice.

If their gut needs slowed down i add about half a mashed banana.

Basically i just crack an egg into a bowl, agitate with fork and microwave til scrambled. Boil some white rice and drain. Mash half a banana. Mix the whole lot together with some natural yogurt straight from the fridge and that is it.

I keep them on this for 2 or 3 days and it has always settled runny bums, blood in stools or vomiting and stayed down really well.

Then i have switched to tinned chappie for a good week or so until poop is normal and health seems restored.

So im really sorry i cant be of any help at all really but i am sending lots of love and healing vibes to you all. Stay off the wine and go out for a run instead 

That will make you feel better and sleep better. Take care xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear @Boxer123 - i cant say i have read every comment on this thread as there are so many but i hope i got a general overview of the situation: vomit, worry, alcohol and lack of sleep. Is that the gist of it?
> 
> All sounds waaay above my experience but between your vet and pf pals i hope you get to the bottom of this.
> 
> ...


To be clear it isn't Loki whose been hitting the booze  I'm going to keep him off the chicken on bland. I've never used chappie might be worth considering.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Back in the day vets always recommended Chappie.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> To be clear it isn't Loki whose been hitting the booze


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

No I got that the worry, alcohol and lack of sleep all belonged to you. Loki just makes up the vomit part, right?!

Dont know about you, but wine just gives me that groggy feeling.you need to be tip top with a clear head in these situations


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> No I got that the worry, alcohol and lack of sleep all belonged to you. Loki just makes up the vomit part, right?!
> 
> Dont know about you, but wine just gives me that groggy feeling.you need to be tip top with a clear head in these situations


Yes Loki is the vomit part. He's already off his nut imagine him on a substance. I'm not really a big drinker only half a glass now and then


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> We will get rid of the chicken today and see what happens. I don't know whether to put him on his normal raw or cooked food. I feel like I'm floundering around in the dark.


I suffer a bit with my guts and saw a thing the other day that said cut out one different thing you eat every day each week and see how it affects you.

I'm going to try it.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry I can't remember if it's been mentioned but is he on probiotics or prebiotics? Maybe something like that with his food to help his tum work a bit more smoothly would help? If he's a bit windy it could be that the bacteria are having a hard time. Even a big blob of natural goat's yoghurt (you can get this from Tescos) might help settle his tum and dogs seem to love it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Sorry I can't remember if it's been mentioned but is he on probiotics or prebiotics? Maybe something like that with his food to help his tum work a bit more smoothly would help? If he's a bit windy it could be that the bacteria are having a hard time. Even a big blob of natural goat's yoghurt (you can get this from Tescos) might help settle his tum and dogs seem to love it.


Just got him some goat yogurt today


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Just got him some goat yogurt today


Great minds ... I also enjoy a spoon on my granola! Yum!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, how is Loki this morning, I hoping one of my favorite boys is feeling better and that you have managed to get some sleep. 

I mustn't forget Sox my other favorite boy how is he getting on.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hi, how is Loki this morning, I hoping one of my favorite boys is feeling better and that you have managed to get some sleep.
> 
> I mustn't forget Sox my other favorite boy how is he getting on.


He seems brighter in himself this morning. I got up at midnight he ate but wouldn't eat after that. Is it possible he's a gremlin ?

He wouldn't eat breakfast so we went for a walk then he did eat. He's had lots of energy and play bity face with Sox. I'm hoping it was the chicken and it's coming out of his system. The vet will phone me later.

Sox is great he's such a happy boy now. We went to the river for a paddle.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The Schnauzer boys always have a dollop of kefir on their evening meal, and it's very rarely they have an upset tummy.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449402
> View attachment 449404
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they are improving.

Love the photo of Sox such a handsome boy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad they are improving.
> 
> Love the photo of Sox such a handsome boy.


Thank you I may be biased but I think he is such a handsome boy. Since recovering from his op he's been on top of the world I think the rest did his leg some good.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449402
> View attachment 449404
> 
> 
> ...


That's good news, you know all's well with the boxers when bity face resumes in earnest.  I see you captured a nIce bit of morning mist today too. Hope you are feeling more positive today too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449412
> 
> 
> Thank you I may be biased but I think he is such a handsome boy. Since recovering from his op he's been on top of the world I think the rest did his leg some good.


Thank you, for another photo of your handsome boy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's good news, you know all's well with the boxers when bity face resumes in earnest.  I see you captured a nIce bit of morning mist today too. Hope you are feeling more positive today too.


 Beautiful morning today. It was very dark when I got up and chilly.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I've just had a long chat with our lovely vet. He has suggested we keep going with the meds as it's a 10 day course. We have provisionally booked for Loki to have an ultrasound and bloods next Tuesday if things don't improve.

I've ordered him some pro biotic to try.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Sounds good,covering all eventualities.Fingers and paws crossed that he continues to improve and doesn't need further investigations.Maci's having an ultrasound scan the week after next (blood tests next week).He doesn't need sedating,so only have a shaved belly to worry about.He says he'll compare notes with Loki if he has one.
The probiotics sound like a good idea,I don't think they should do any harm even if no noticeable improvement.I swear by them,a real life saver after the terrible start Maci had in life.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> Sounds good,covering all eventualities.Fingers and paws crossed that he continues to improve and doesn't need further investigations.Maci's having an ultrasound scan the week after next (blood tests next week).He doesn't need sedating,so only have a shaved belly to worry about.He says he'll compare notes with Loki if he has one.
> The probiotics sound like a good idea,I don't think they should do any harm even if no noticeable improvement.I swear by them,a real life saver after the terrible start Maci had in life.


I hope the ultrasound goes well how is Maci doing.

It seems that they will have to sedate Loki because well he's completely bonkers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed that he'll be OK before Tuesday so a ultrasound won't be necessary.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449443
> 
> 
> I hope the ultrasound goes well how is Maci doing.
> ...


Ahh,bless him.Maci says Loki's not bonkers, he's a sensitive soul.Hopefully,he won't need it but it's good to have it scheduled in,just incase.Good luck with tempting him to eat.Scrambled eggs,made with water,gets a big paws up here, with pasta perhaps.That used to tempt my old girl sometimes and Maci devours it.
Maci's ok, thanks,seems well in himself but recent blood results were a bit worrying.Hence further bloods being taken and ultrasound to have a look what's going on.He takes vet visits in his stride and doesn't need sedating,so worth having it done.They certainly keep us on our toes don't they!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,bless him.Maci says Loki's not bonkers, he's a sensitive soul.Hopefully,he won't need it but it's good to have it scheduled in,just incase.Good luck with tempting him to eat.Scrambled eggs,made with water,gets a big paws up here, with pasta perhaps.That used to tempt my old girl sometimes and Maci devours it.
> Maci's ok, thanks,seems well in himself but recent blood results were a bit worrying.Hence further bloods being taken and ultrasound to have a look what's going on.He takes vet visits in his stride and doesn't need sedating,so worth having it done.They certainly keep us on our toes don't they!


Gosh yes Loki really has done since he came into my life. Loki loves the vets visits but would probably spend the whole ultra sound trying to snog the vet.

He seems to be enjoying his fish at the moment with goat yoghurt. Sox is aghast at some of the meals that have been produced for Loki this week.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh yes Loki really has done since he came into my life. Loki loves the vets visits but would probably spend the whole ultra sound trying to snog the vet.
> 
> He seems to be enjoying his fish at the moment with goat yoghurt. Sox is aghast at some of the meals that have been produced for Loki this week.


Sounds like a feast fit for a king! Maci's a little fish face too.Enjoy your special recepies,Loki.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well I bring better news. I slept through the night and woke up at 6 no pukes. Came down and put his lordships fish in the oven offered him a snack and he ate it and his breakfast. No rumbling tummy.

We went for a walk then he has been playing bity face with Sox and once again attacking the Hoover.

I am hoping it was the chicken which was stupid of me but an easy fix. Either that or he spoke to Maci @Silverpaw and decided he didn't want a shaved belly.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So glad you didn't puke @Boxer123 

Hoping that's the end of Loki's troubles.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> So glad you didn't puke @Boxer123
> 
> Hoping that's the end of Loki's troubles.


 The stress of living with boxers plays with your guts.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449472
> Well I bring better news. I slept through the night and woke up at 6 no pukes. Came down and put his lordships fish in the oven offered him a snack and he ate it and his breakfast. No rumbling tummy.
> 
> We went for a walk then he has been playing bity face with Sox and once again attacking the Hoover.
> ...


Brilliant news, onwards and upwards Loki,the hoover doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So glad to hear no sickness last night or today. Let’s hope Loki’s belly troubles are over.
Lady dog attack’s the hoover as well if it get too close to her x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2020)

How’s Loki????


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> How's Loki????


No sickness all week his tummy sounded fine. He didn't want his breakfast until after his walk but then he's having a meal before bed so I guess that makes sense.

I'm hope we are on the up. He's eating well in the day and good energy levels.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How are the boys this morning and how are You?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> How are the boys this morning and how are You?


Because of work I've been up at 5am he's not wanted his breakfast then but is eating fine after his walk which I suppose makes sense ?

Thet have just been really good whilst I delivered an online training seminar and snoozes throughout. It's funny working at home with them. Now having a break.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449597
> 
> 
> Because of work I've been up at 5am he's not wanted his breakfast then but is eating fine after his walk which I suppose makes sense ?
> ...


Weird how I've grown to love those boys and have never even met them


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> Weird how I've grown to love those boys and have never even met them


I can air mail them ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kakite said:


> Weird how I've grown to love those boys and have never even met them


and me,.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Aww glad to hear Loki is doing better


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today has been great he got me up at 3am I thought oh no. But he just needed a poo. So I offered him some food after he ate that and got up for his breakfast as normal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> I can air mail them ?


Ehhh ummm my letter box is too small I think


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Brilliant news, at last his getting back to normal. Sorry he got you so early all the same.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Brilliant news, at last his getting back to normal. Sorry he got you so early all the same.


They think I don't need any sleep just here to care for boxers.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449640
> Today has been great he got me up at 3am I thought oh no. But he just needed a poo. So I offered him some food after he ate that and got up for his breakfast as normal.


Oh,no,I was up at 3am to let Maci out for a wee.He went straight back to sleep but I didn't.Think we could share a bulk order of matchsticks?!
Great to hear that Loki is feeling better though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2020)

Nova needed to poop at 2am last night... I’m just glad she lets me know and I’m able to fall back asleep straight away (and she does too)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> They think I don't need any sleep *just here to care for boxers*.


You are aren't you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We need to start a 3am poop club. Normally I can get back to sleep but was so excited he ate and didn’t puke it took me ages


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So we have a provisional ultra sound for Tuesday. Loki is pretty much back to normal; no vomiting, no tummy sounds, energy back to normal (being a PITA again yay). 

The only thing is a slight hesitation in the morning for breakfast but I pop some goat yoghurt on top and he eats. He’s back on his normal food and has a bed time snack. 

My only worry is his 10 day course of meds stop tomorrow so we might go backwards. I don’t really want to put him through GA now we are back to normal. A bit confused.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Personally I would cancel and see how he is without the medication. He looks well and is clearly bouncing about as usual. The hesitation at breakfast might just be a memory of feeling sick last few weeks. (Or he might think you are trying to poison him with that sickly chicken).


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Personally I would cancel and see how he is without the medication. He looks well and is clearly bouncing about as usual. The hesitation at breakfast might just be a memory of feeling sick last few weeks. (Or he might think you are trying to poison him with that sickly chicken).


Yes I'm leaning towards this he is definitely back to normal and is currently squeaking his egg in my face.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes I'm leaning towards this he is definitely back to normal and is currently squeaking his egg in my face.


yeah I would do the same. You can always book it in if he gets unwell again.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Go with your gut (pardon the pun). Our instincts are usually pretty good.

That aside, I’d probably wait and see how he is without meds. Could be back on track now.
Perhaps everything you both went through with Sox stressed him to the point of upsetting his tum.
Now you’re both fine, he could be too.
Everything crossed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Go with your gut (pardon the pun). Our instincts are usually pretty good.
> 
> That aside, I'd probably wait and see how he is without meds. Could be back on track now.
> Perhaps everything you both went through with Sox stressed him to the point of upsetting his tum.
> ...


Fingers crossed last meds today so will hopefully have an idea.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed last meds today so will hopefully have an idea.


Everything crossed here


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well bad tum again this morning rumbly and refusing to eat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh no, even after his walk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2020)

That’s no good  poor Loki boy!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We’ve not been out yet for a walk he’s quite sleepy back to where we were a week ago.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, man!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no, poor boy, just when he seemed to be getting better.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh no  poor Loki boy


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Oh,no,so sorry to hear that.Maybe have a word with your vet but it looks like the scan might be needed.It's so disappointing after he's been doing so well.It's a shame if he needs a general anaesthetic but at least there won't be any wound/stitches etc to worry about when it's been done.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I think I’m going to go ahead and of nothing comes up I’m going to move him off raw to butterbox. Feeling so worried about him. No vomiting but I could hear his tummy and once again he’s not himself.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear Loki is troubled again just when he was improved. Hope the vet can help when you see them.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Aw Loki, you do like to be a problem child don't you?

Try not to worry @Boxer123 you know the antacids work, it may just be that raw doesn't suit Loki and he needs cooked food. Some dogs do that, they seem to do well on raw for a while and then all of a sudden it just doesn't work. He might also need another round of antacids while you do the switch to butterbox.

Hope you get some answers with the vet - it's Monday yes?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I think ultrasound scans give a pretty good look at how things look inside,so you might get an indication of what's going on,or at least point to any further investigations that might be needed.
In my experience,these tummy things can take ages to sort out once they've started, even if it's nothing serious,so hopefully,it might just confirm that you're on the right track.I know it's awful but one step at a time.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Aw Loki, you do like to be a problem child don't you?
> 
> Try not to worry @Boxer123 you know the antacids work, it may just be that raw doesn't suit Loki and he needs cooked food. Some dogs do that, they seem to do well on raw for a while and then all of a sudden it just doesn't work. He might also need another round of antacids while you do the switch to butterbox.
> 
> Hope you get some answers with the vet - it's Monday yes?


Tuesday is his ultra sound but I will call them tomorrow. He had his last set of meds last night so technically they hadn't stopped. Only difference was my sister was over yesterday which was exciting. I'm thinking the same about raw of you have a dodgy tum it can't be great. He's eaten now had some poached salmon and egg.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> I think ultrasound scans give a pretty good look at how things look inside,so you might get an indication of what's going on,or at least point to any further investigations that might be needed.
> In my experience,these tummy things can take ages to sort out once they've started, even if it's nothing serious,so hopefully,it might just confirm that you're on the right track.I know it's awful but one step at a time.


How long do they tend to last (Ultrasounds?)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've had ultrasounds on myself and it's pretty quick - they just move the scanner around while they look at the results on screen.

What is it that concerns you about the time and if I can, I'll try to be more specific?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> How long do they tend to last (Ultrasounds?)


I think they take anything from around 30-60 minutes to do,not really sure (maybe depending on size of dog and what they are scanning for)but they are looked at as they are done,so usually have some idea of what's shown up fairly quickly.I understand the images are captured and studied more fully after completion.Because he doesn't need to be sedated,Maci comes home pretty quickly but with GA they'll obviously need to keep Loki there to monitor him for a bit longer.It's amazing how much information they seem to give.The nodules in Maci's liver and monitored this way, along with blood tests, the size of them seems to be measured fairly precisely.
Maci's main concern is that he can't have any breakfast that day,as they can't see what's going on with a full belly.It's not an invasive procedure in itself,so,fingers crossed,if Loki's ok with the GA,which I'm guessing isn't a huge quantity, given there's no surgery involved,he should be good to go in no time.What's the betting our boys want to exchange bare belly pics though.Apparently,it scores quite highly on the 'sympathy vote' scale!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry, I missed that he was getting a GA - is that really necessary for an ultrasound ? It's very non-invasive.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I've had ultrasounds on myself and it's pretty quick - they just move the scanner around while they look at the results on screen.
> 
> What is it that concerns you about the time and if I can, I'll try to be more specific?





JoanneF said:


> Sorry, I missed that he was getting a GA - is that really necessary for an ultrasound ? It's very non-invasive.


This is what I'm wondering I think they have said the GA because he's a busy little fella. This is what's worrying me I hate them going under.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> This is what I'm wondering I think they have said the GA because he's a busy little fella. This is what's worrying me I hate them going under.


I think it sometimes depends on the dog as much as on the procedure.I knew someone with a beautiful little dog many years ago who had to be sedated to have her claws cut.It doesn't sound plausible but I know,in that case,that it was.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe ask if it's really necessary - someone could probably keep him still enough quite easily?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear Loki has had a set back.

Have a word with your vet if you think GA may not be necessary.
My Arab was always sedated to have his teeth rasped.. I was sure it wasn't necessary. Tried without and he was fine.
Vets automatically thought "Arab - skittish"



O2.0 said:


> it may just be that raw doesn't suit Loki and he needs cooked food. Some dogs do that, they seem to do well on raw for a while and then all of a sudden it just doesn't work.


That's exactly what happened to Heidi. I had no idea it happens sometimes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I will speak to them he’s not nervous at the vets it’s more he keeps trying to snog them. If someone stood in front with liver paste he would probably be ok. He would just need to get over the initial excitement.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When I had a ultra sound on my liver, they went all over my middle, both sides, back and front, it took about 20 minutes, so hopefully he won't be out for long.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449443
> 
> 
> I hope the ultrasound goes well how is Maci doing.
> ...


Sorry,I thought it had been established that he couldn't be done without being sedated.I certainly wouldn't let any dog have a GA if it wasn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> Sorry,I thought it had been established that he couldn't be done without being sedated.I certainly wouldn't let any dog have a GA if it wasn't absolutely necessary.


So the vet we saw was the one who put Loki's insides back in when he ruptured his stitches. I think he just assumed he would need sedating but he does calm down after a while. I will definitely speak to them tomorrow.

Sometimes Loki's love is to much ...,


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Well bums! 

I think if you and your vet think you can get away without a GA then that's good, maybe see if they can get you some sedatives instead if you think he'll be a bit over excited? (Sedatives for Loki, not you, obviously, although this is all rather stressful!) :Hilarious:Hilarious

I would 100% swap him to cooked food, lots of dogs do better on that than raw. I'm even thinking of swapping Nooka over to cooked to see if that helps her skin issues.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> This is what I'm wondering I think they have said the GA because he's a busy little fella. This is what's worrying me I hate them going under.


I really don't think they would bother with full GA for an ultrasound. They might sedate him to help keep him still, but there are some fast acting sedatives that wouldn't require him to be fully under. Here we call it "twilight" sleep. Not GA, but pretty zonked. They come out of it fast though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if it’s worth trying him on his normal raw food, but cooked for a few days before going for GA/US?

I know it’s usually recommended to introduce changes gradually but as the ingredients are the same and his tum is iffy anyway ...?

He might be more tempted by the smell in the mornings too, maybe?

Just a thought.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I will speak to them he's not nervous at the vets it's more he keeps trying to snog them. If someone stood in front with liver paste he would probably be ok. He would just need to get over the initial excitement.


Would your vet allow you in to keep Loki quiet?
(With the liver paste, if necessary)

When one of my cats was scanned (years ago), my vet allowed me in to observe.
I ended up holding Barney as he wouldn't lie down for my vet.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Would your vet allow you in to keep Loki quiet?
> (With the liver paste, if necessary)
> 
> When one of my cats was scanned (years ago), my vet allowed me in to observe.
> I ended up holding Barney as he wouldn't lie down for my vet.


I'm wondering if they will but it's blooming Covid that might mean I can't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2020)

How’s he today???


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> How's he today???


Today he's been good he had a big meal before bed last night. Squeaked until he passed out then slept all night. Got up ate his breakfast no issue then a walk.

The vet called me. For the ultrasound he will have a light sedative (mallet on the head ?) not GA. However he thinks it's worth h trying the butterbox first. They have recommended fish dishes due to his tummy. We can reschedule the ultra sound if that doesn't work.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad he seems better this morning.

Fingers crossed that the Butter Box works, so he doesn't have to have (mallet on the head sedative)

I've never hear of Butter Box before so I just looked it up, it looks really good and tasty.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

If you want to do Butternut box I have a voucher code if you want? Drop me a DM


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad he seems better this morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the Butter Box works, so he doesn't have to have (mallet on the head sedative)
> 
> I've never hear of Butter Box before so I just looked it up, it looks really good and tasty.


I hope he likes it and it's a good fit. He is normally a foodie and will eat anything.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> If you want to do Butternut box I have a voucher code if you want? Drop me a DM


Oh yes please if your not using it ? It's quite pricey.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

That's good news.

I hadn't heard of it either, just looked it up. Too expensive for me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> That's good news.
> 
> I hadn't heard of it either, just looked it up. Too expensive for me.


Loki asks if I didn't spend my money on him what would I do with it?

(bigger house, nicer car, designer threads,)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good news!!
Heidi’s keeping paws firmly crossed butternut box is a success and Loki escaped the mallet.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Good news!!
> Heidi's keeping paws firmly crossed butternut box is a success and Loki escaped the mallet.


The mallet will feature in his future at some point I'm sure he lives life in the edge. I'm hoping yesterday was a blip.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in ...



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449907
> 
> 
> So the vet we saw was the one who put Loki's insides back in when he ruptured his stitches. I think he just assumed he would need sedating but he does calm down after a while. I will definitely speak to them tomorrow.
> ...


Good job I didn't have coffee when I saw that. :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Just checking in ...
> 
> Good job I didn't have coffee when I saw that. :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


You can maybe see why the vet is talking about sedation.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450005
> 
> 
> Loki asks if I didn't spend my money on him what would I do with it?
> ...


Bigger house = more doggos = less money!
Nicer car = worried about getting it scratched = no fun drives to interesting walkies
Designer threads.....= what are they? Are they not covered in dog hair and slobber???


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> Bigger house = more doggos = less money!
> Nicer car = worried about getting it scratched = no fun drives to interesting walkies
> *Designer threads.....= what are they*? ??


High quality, tailor-made opening posts on PF, maybe?  :Cigar


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Bigger house = more doggos = less money!
> Nicer car = worried about getting it scratched = no fun drives to interesting walkies
> Designer threads.....= what are they? Are they not covered in dog hair and slobber???


I hear tale of people who wear clothes not covered in hair with poo bags hanging out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> I hear tale of people who wear clothes not covered in hair with poo bags hanging out.


And with slobber stains


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Kakite said:


> And with slobber stains


Who sleep in beds covered in damp paw marks :Arghh


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2020)

Magyarmum said:


> Who sleep in beds covered in damp paw marks :Arghh


oh yes, especially after late night poops


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kakite said:


> oh yes, especially after late night poops


The boxers normally wait for fresh sheets jump in walk around spin around then go to sleep.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki’s belly has been good today. No issues breakfast this morning and a walk.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's belly has been good today. No issues breakfast this morning and a walk.


Good luck for later. 
Hope it's good news.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's belly has been good today. No issues breakfast this morning and a walk.


That's good news lets keep it way please Loki, lets have a some good days and stop worrying your Mom and Us.

Oh and a Big Hug for Sox mustn't forget him him.X


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I hear tale of people who wear clothes not covered in hair with poo bags hanging out.


I think these people must exist, somewhere, but not on this forum, thank goodness:Joyful


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today Loki has...

Attacked me during my 1:1 meeting with my manager. 
squeaked his broccoli through another meeting 
Told off the British Gas man across the road

So think he's feeling better.

His butterbox has arrived it says to transition slowly. He has a new bandana.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bless him.
Glad he’s had a good day. Hopefully the butternut box does the trick!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He has been fine today as well. The only issue is his bed time snack means nonsense for half an hour after with his squeaks but I can live with that. He has not napped all morning, played bity face , two walks and has just passed out thank god.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I think these people must exist, somewhere, but not on this forum, thank goodness:Joyful


A couple of weeks ago, I came across a blog for these people who aren't covered in dog hair or have poo bags in every pocket. It is a dark, cold, miserable world full of hate and vitriol. :Blackalien :Blackalien :Blackalien :Nailbiting :Lurking


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I came across a blog for these people who aren't covered in dog hair or have poo bags in every pocket. It is a dark, cold, miserable world full of hate and vitriol. :Blackalien :Blackalien :Blackalien :Nailbiting :Lurking


You see there is the difference my world is full of boxer cuddles and nonsense much better.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450164
> View attachment 450165
> View attachment 450166
> Today Loki has...
> ...


What does Loki think of his Butterbox?
Doesn't Sox mind being left out?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> You see there is the difference my world is full of boxer cuddles and nonsense much better.


Exactly. :Happy I couldn't stay for long. I had to run back to the safety of PF.  Clothes look so much better covered with dog hair, anyway. 

I'm so glad Loki is feeling so much better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> What does Loki think of his Butterbox?
> Doesn't Sox mind being left out?


I've started adding it to his raw today and he's eaten it. Sox always looks at Loki's bowl upset convinced he has more food ! So yes he does mind he has also go wind of the bed time snacking so comes down from his room for that.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I've started adding it to his raw today and he's eaten it. Sox always looks at Loki's bowl upset convinced he has more food ! So yes he does mind he has also go wind of the bed time snacking so comes down from his room for that.


Clever boy Sox
You tell your mum you need extra treats to make up for the favouritism she's currently showering on that young pretender


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Clever boy Sox
> You tell your mum you need extra treats to make up for the favouritism she's currently showering on that young pretender


He would insist his quality of life has gone done since pupper arrived.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Dare I admit I'm one of those dark miserable people who no longer have dog hairs all over their clothes?

It's lovely after years of not being able to wear black to be able to dress in my favourite colour.

And it's all thanks to these two handsome fellas








.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Dare I admit I'm one of those dark miserable people who no longer have dog hairs all over their clothes?
> 
> It's lovely after years of not being able to wear black to be able to dress in my favourite colour.
> 
> ...


I bet you have the odd muddy paw print though.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Dare I admit I'm one of those dark miserable people who no longer have dog hairs all over their clothes?
> 
> It's lovely after years of not being able to wear black to be able to dress in my favourite colour.
> 
> ...


Nah, you're not one of those dark miserable people. Just by the virtue of having dogs, you are automatically exempt. . Many of them don't like cats either.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I bet you have the odd muddy paw print though.


Lots of muddy paw prints especially on my bed. Schnauzers like to use your clothes to dry their wet beards on as well!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Schnauzers like to use your clothes to dry their wet beards on as well!


As do wire hared dachshunds !


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

My favourite TShirt:

It's not dog hair but Labrador glitter


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hows Loki this morning?

Hugs to Sox.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well @Happy Paws2 hes being a massive pain in the butt which tells me he's better.

No more issues he won't come into the kitchen for breakfast in the morning so I have to bring his bowl to him in bed but I think that's habit more than anything and being spoilt.

I've started putting his butterbox in his food but now wonder if I should transition if he seems ok ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Well @Happy Paws2 hes being a massive pain in the butt which tells me he's better.
> 
> No more issues he won't come into the kitchen for breakfast in the morning *so I have to bring his bowl to him in bed but I think that's habit more than anything and being spoilt*.
> 
> I've started putting his butterbox in his food but now wonder if I should transition if he seems ok ?


His training you well I hope Sox is getting the same treatment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His training you well I hope Sox is getting the same treatment.


He is not and I can tell you he is right miffed.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Miffed !


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rightly so ! You're very mean serving Loki his breakfast in bed and and expecting Sox to walk all the way to the kitchen for his!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Poor Sox. Send him over to us, We've got some Lickimats arriving this afternoon and he can help us try them out. 

It's bound to take all evening so he'd better pack his pyjamas.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> He is not and I can tell you he is right miffed.


That's very unfair, if you can't look after him properly you better send him to me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He thanks you all for your kind offers he will consider them. Quite frankly seeing pupper fed poached salmon in bed in the morning has pushed him over the edge. A bit more about what he is looking for in a home.

He is a good boy not a naughty boy hooman tells him every day 
He likes the sofa 
He is a meat and cheese man (no vegetables please)
He likes long slow walks and then a nap 
Lots of cuddles 
Strictly no puppers! He wouldn't mind company of another dog but would prefer someone with half a brain who can follow simple instructions. (Recall is not that hard dummy) 
Current hooman is funny looking he would prefer a hooman as good looking as him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fingers crossed we have had a good week. Loki has a meal before bed. He has been eating his breakfast but still won't get up, has to have it in bed  I think this has become a habit.

He is back to being very annoying which tells me he's well.

I've not put him on his butterbox because he wasn't massive keen on it and seemed to be doing alright on his raw. I didn't want to upset his tummy. Unfortunately I now haves freezer full of the stuff !


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe you can eat it, looks like good stuff.  :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Maybe you can eat it, looks like good stuff.  :Hilarious


I might have to lord only knows I can't afford to eat this month.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not surprised, the price of it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450651
> Fingers crossed we have had a good week. Loki has a meal before bed. He has been eating his breakfast but still won't get up, has to have it in bed  I think this has become a habit.
> 
> *He is back to being very annoying *which tells me he's well.


Bet Sox loves that


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Bet Sox loves that


He does not was trying to sleep last night and had Loki in his face with his squeaking snake.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> He does not was trying to sleep last night and had Loki in his face with his squeaking snake.


Gwylim sends his sympathy. He knows what it's like having an annoying little bruvver.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim sends his sympathy. He knows what it's like having an annoying little bruvver.


It is a cross one must bare.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> It is a cross one must bare.


True. No one appreciates what we have to put up with. We're veritable angels.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Things have really settled down but we are still having the odd bad night. No vomiting but eating grass, very uncomfortable in himself. This has been about once a week. 

He doesn’t like the butterbox so is still on his raw. Is there another cooked brand ? I just don’t know what to feed him or to do next.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Feeling poorly this morning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

☹


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry he is still not 100%. Maybe he has IBS?

I wouldn't be in a rush to change his food again yet.

Hugs Loki.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Sorry he is still not 100%. Maybe he has IBS?
> 
> I wouldn't be in a rush to change his food again yet.
> 
> Hugs Loki.


I read the gurgling is from the bowel. He just wasn't keen on the butterbox turned his nose up.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw an ad for Freshpet on tv last night.

Have you tried home cooked?

I’m stopping Jack’s Loxicom as that is giving him tum issues, I think. Vet said see how he goes without it.

Dogs and their tums


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I know it is such a worry. Poor jack. He had a bland home cooked initially I’m about un confident about what to cook him I might look more into it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

At least you’ll know what’s in it and can limit ingredients.

I did a quick google - lots of info on it out there.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A good idea in the back of my mind raw can’t be helping.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Dan send sympathy and hopes Loki feels better soon.
He got me up at four to be sick and again at 6, awful retching, went outside and was sick again. Currently sleeping. I do know what caused it though, He was sniffing along the gravel path on the walk yesterday and started to lick something that on inspection looked like either sick or diarrhoea:Yuck, too late to stop him, he couldn't have had much but enough to upset his tum. Why would you not attempt to pick up after your dog - especially in a busy dog walking area.:Grumpy No wonder our dogs get dicky tums.
Pumpkin is good for firming up poos by the way, cooked and mixed into their food.
I just downloaded this on Kindle and it makes interesting reading if you have £3.99 and an hour or so to spare to read it. I thought there were some good ideas in there and easy thing to try.
*The Dog Diet: Eight weeks to a happier, healthier dog Kindle Edition*
by Kate Bendix (Author) Format: Kindle Edition


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what about a good kibble?

We are loving Platinum and they will send out samples.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan send sympathy and hopes Loki feels better soon.
> He got me up at four to be sick and again at 6, awful retching, went outside and was sick again. Currently sleeping. I do know what caused it though, He was sniffing along the gravel path on the walk yesterday and started to lick something that on inspection looked like either sick or diarrhoea:Yuck, too late to stop him, he couldn't have had much but enough to upset his tum. Why would you not attempt to pick up after your dog - especially in a busy dog walking area.:Grumpy No wonder our dogs get dicky tums.
> Pumpkin is good for firming up poos by the way, cooked and mixed into their food.
> I just downloaded this on Kindle and it makes interesting reading if you have £3.99 and an hour or so to spare to read it. I thought there were some good ideas in there and easy thing to try.
> ...


Oh Dan this is the sort of thing loki does. Thank you I will give that a read. Strangely his poops are fine, we have no vomiting but loud tummy and refusal to eat. I think @Rafa said this comes from the bowl. What to do? I will phone the vet when it opens.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what about a good kibble?
> 
> We are loving Platinum and they will send out samples.


Problem is he won't eat kibble alone so it's what to put on it ? Was thinking of mixing in home cooked food ?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Did you try Chappie?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Did you try Chappie?


No we haven't tried that it might be worth a go loki asks is it tasty ?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Did you try adding a probiotic? I know someone mentioned it and I used to add a spoonful to Belles food, it was from pets at home, can't remember what it was called unfortunately. Seems like it's going to be trial and error until you find something that suits him and that he'll eat. Belle was a picky eater too so wouldn't always eat what was good for her. Poor Loki, he does look sorry for himself in that photo, hope he picks up soon.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I've not tried it nor has Alfie. Vets used to always recommend it. It's a bit old school but maybe worth a try.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes we tried the probiotic. We seem to only get the issues around once or twice a week. I can’t figure it out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH no, I was hoping all was well with him.

I know it sounds silly but have you try just a veggie diet for a few days and see if that helps settle his tummy. 

Sending A BIG HUG for the poorly boy and a HUG for Sox as well.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I suggest you keep a detailed list of everything he's eaten or scavenged over a period of say two weeks. Also make a note of anything that might have caused him stress which could upset his tummy. By doing so, hopefully you'll see a pattern


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH no, I was hoping all was well with him.
> 
> I know it sounds silly but have you try just a veggie diet for a few days and see if that helps settle his tummy.
> 
> Sending A BIG HUG for the poorly boy and a HUG for Sox as well.


@Happy Paws2 the boys love you dearly but Loki bulks at the idea of a vegetarian diet


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I suggest you keep a detailed list of everything he's eaten or scavenged over a period of say two weeks. Also make a note of anything that might have caused him stress which could upset his tummy. By doing so, hopefully you'll see a pattern


It's funny you say that whilst out walking I remembered he had some of my pasta last night. He normally can't have my dinners to many veg and chilli. This could be a trigger.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Dan this is the sort of thing loki does. Thank you I will give that a read. Strangely his poops are fine, we have no vomiting but loud tummy and refusal to eat. I think @Rafa said this comes from the bowl. What to do? I will phone the vet when it opens.


Oh bless him. Dan has always periodically refused to eat so I know how you are feeling. I've often resorted to hand feeding, persuading (I know, please don't judge me) on more than one occasion, and kibble chasing/catching games (platinum is ideal for this at it's not crunchy)
He must be feeling a bit off it, maybe as others have suggested a probiotic? Changing foods is a minefield that you really don't want to enter unless it's unavoidable, its expensive and stressful, not to mention the waste - I filled a blue Ikea bag with Dan's rejects for the local RSPCA, but they won't take opened bags of kibble.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He's been out for his walk pooped and has come home hungry eaten his meat well.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh bless him. Dan has always periodically refused to eat so I know how you are feeling. I've often resorted to hand feeding, persuading (I know, please don't judge me) on more than one occasion, and kibble chasing/catching games (platinum is ideal for this at it's not crunchy)
> He must be feeling a bit off it, maybe as others have suggested a probiotic? Changing foods is a minefield that you really don't want to enter unless it's unavoidable, its expensive and stressful, not to mention the waste - I filled a blue Ikea bag with Dan's rejects for the local RSPCA, but they won't take opened bags of kibble.


No judgement here I often hand feed him and he has to have his breakfast in bed. Sox is aghast at what is going on at the moment!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> No judgement here I often hand feed him and he has to have his breakfast in bed. Sox is aghast at what is going on at the moment!


Poor Sox, I think you should send him to me so I can spoil him.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> No judgement here I often hand feed him and he has to have his breakfast in bed. Sox is aghast at what is going on at the moment!


I haven't gone as far as room service yet with Dan, although I wouldn't rule it out completely, he is my gaffer.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear. I remember how I felt. Turning yourself inside out. Trying to find something that works with an already sensitive tum is a nightmare. The tiniest thing can trigger it off again.

I’d look at getting him a tummy supplement to give a helping hand.
Chappie (tinned original) worth a try. (Fishy smelling) It sorted Heidi’s tum but made her very itchy. “If” you think the pasta could have triggered something, the cereal in Chappie may not help - round and round we go!
Another thought is to go back to the bland diet and start again. Get his tum really strong before the next move.
Or, if your thinking home cooked and concerned re nutrients, SF-50 is brilliant for covering any deficit.

Sorry, I’ve probably not helped at all other than to confuse you further but I remember how glad I was for everyone’s input. Sometimes something grabs you that you had t thought of.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

@Mum2Heidi its enough to drive you mad isn't it. I'm feeling the pasta could be part of the problem.


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> He doesn't like the butterbox so is still on his raw. Is there another cooked brand ? I just don't know what to feed him or to do next.


Does he eat his butternut box, but slowly or just refuses to eat it? Could you turn his meal times into fun times, a training session so he earns his food which may help him engage with the new food and eat it. Sorry I don't have any suggestions of games as butternut box is a wet cooked food isn't it, I only feed kibble.



Boxer123 said:


> A good idea in the back of my mind raw can't be helping.


Yes, I heard this I think last week. If the bacteria in a dogs stomach is imbalanced (more bad than good bacteria) due to say a tummy upset, raw food isn't ideal as it contains bacteria which may result in further problems (greater imbalance).



Boxer123 said:


> Yes we tried the probiotic. We seem to only get the issues around once or twice a week. I can't figure it out.


When you say you tried it, is that in past tense? As if he's still having issues I would investigate what he could have daily for a period of time rather than a few days.

Hope this helps


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog-dogs said:


> Does he eat his butternut box, but slowly or just refuses to eat it? Could you turn his meal times into fun times, a training session so he earns his food which may help him engage with the new food and eat it. Sorry I don't have any suggestions of games as butternut box is a wet cooked food isn't it, I only feed kibble.
> 
> Yes, I heard this I think last week. If the bacteria in a dogs stomach is imbalanced (more bad than good bacteria) due to say a tummy upset, raw food isn't ideal as it contains bacteria which may result in further problems (greater imbalance).
> 
> ...


He just wouldn't eat the butter box not interested at all. They recommend a slow transition so he had raw and that he ate the raw but left the butter box. Can you recommend a pro biotic the one we got was super expensive?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I wonder if food in general is making him worried if he's had a dodgy belly, a bit like if you eat a chinese and are sick later, the mere thought of spring rolls makes you heave!
I've never known a dog not like cooked food (butternut box and similar), have you tried warming it through? I think you're right about the raw, it doesn't suit every dog. Poor Loki.


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> He just wouldn't eat the butter box not interested at all. They recommend a slow transition so he had raw and that he ate the raw but left the butter box. Can you recommend a pro biotic the one we got was super expensive?


What about mixing the butternut box with his raw in his bowl so it is harder to pick out the best bits?

Sorry never bought a probiotic, so unsure what's good/bad. Hopefully someone else can give some cheaper options.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I wish I hadn't thrown Belles bottle of probiotic out, I could have sent you it. It wasn't expensive from pets at home. Next time I'm in town I shall have a look.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci has a probiotic because of his bad start in life.He's been on yudigest for some time now and does well on it.Also tried bionic biotic but found chewable tablet suited him better.He also has Dorwest tree bark powder,made into a sort of paste with a bit of Manuka honey.Not sure how much good it is but he loves it.He had a really poorly tummy that took ages to sort out,but cross everything, he's fine now.If there is an intolerance to anything,it seems to spark the problem off really easily.Maci can't have anything with a higher fat content but he does have issues with his liver.Kidney issues picked up on recent scan too.He says to tell Loki he has a really bare belly at the moment!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Just looked on line it's Vets Kitchen Healthy Digestion Supplement, Prebiotics and Aloe. It seemed to settle her tum.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> Maci has a probiotic because of his bad start in life.He's been on yudigest for some time now and does well on it.Also tried bionic biotic but found chewable tablet suited him better.He also has Dorwest tree bark powder,made into a sort of paste with a bit of Manuka honey.Not sure how much good it is but he loves it.He had a really poorly tummy that took ages to sort out,but cross everything, he's fine now.If there is an intolerance to anything,it seems to spark the problem off really easily.Maci can't have anything with a higher fat content but he does have issues with his liver.Kidney issues picked up on recent scan too.He says to tell Loki he has a really bare belly at the moment!


Ah bless poor Maci Loki has a naked tummy anyway bless him.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Ah bless poor Maci Loki has a naked tummy anyway bless him.


Ahh,Maci has a really thick coat,think he was designed for the harsh Romanian winters.He thinks Loki sounds like a real smoothie.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh,Maci has a really thick coat,think he was designed for the harsh Romanian winters.He thinks Loki sounds like a real smoothie.


Ha ha loki was not designed for a tough winter he sleeps under the duvet in the winter he wouldn't survive a night on the streets.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha loki was not designed for a tough winter he sleeps under the duvet in the winter he wouldn't survive a night on the streets.


Bless him,tell him he'll never have to, he'll always have 5* service.


----------



## Butmom (Oct 3, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes we tried the probiotic. We seem to only get the issues around once or twice a week. I can't figure it out.





Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha loki was not designed for a tough winter he sleeps under the duvet in the winter he wouldn't survive a night on the streets.





Kakite said:


> When Nova is like that I try feed her by hand or warm up her food a little bit to make it more smelly. Unfortunately it doesn't always work and I have some anti nausea meds from the vet.
> 
> I hope he feels better soon. I hate that you can't tell them that yes they feel sick but eating will likely help and make them feel better  thinking of you.





Kakite said:


> When Nova is like that I try feed her by hand or warm up her food a little bit to make it more smelly. Unfortunately it doesn't always work and I have some anti nausea meds from the vet.
> 
> I hope he feels better soon. I hate that you can't tell them that yes they feel sick but eating will likely help and make them feel better  thinking of you.


This may be totally useless, but when I had the same problem with a previous dog, I ended up giving him matzoh-unleavened bread. I think it absorbed whatever was in his tummy and within a day he was fine. It's a rather strange solution, but it seemed to work. Good luck!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Spoken to my long suffering vet he’s prescribed some food for us to try.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Try Chappie.

Avoid anything with high fat, such as lamb or duck. 

Offal, such as heart or liver, is a sure trigger for Rosie. If Loki has IBD, excitement can trigger an attack.

Rosie is on a low daily dose of Prednisalone, but my Vet advised me to give her Buscopan too. I've found it does help a lot with the pain, as it calms down bowel activity.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Spoken to my long suffering vet he's prescribed some food for us to try.


I wouldn't be happy with this.

The reason he refuses to eat is because of the pain, which can be severe.

If he were mine, (not the Vet), I would put him on the original Chappie twice a day. I make simple treats for Rosie from cooked sausage, cut into small pieces.

You need, by process of elimination, to identify what triggers an attack.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you @Rafa are there any tests you can do for IBD?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know you said he doesn't like kibble but have you tried wetting a little before giving it to him.

This might be worth having a look at...........

https://fetch.co.uk/vets-kitchen-ad...V0O3tCh1X4w7SEAQYAiABEgJ4s_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you @Rafa are there any tests you can do for IBD?


I believe it can be reliably diagnosed via endoscopy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rafa said:


> I believe it can be reliably diagnosed via endoscopy.


We discussed this but are trying elimination first. It's very hard to know what to do.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> He just wouldn't eat the butter box not interested at all. They recommend a slow transition so he had raw and that he ate the raw but left the butter box. Can you recommend a pro biotic the one we got was super expensive?


Bionic Biotic. Available in [email protected] Tod is 20kg and has a flat 5ml teaspoon on each meal, so 2x 5ml a day.

It was recommended on here (sorry forget who) and has really helped make his digestion more resilient; he used to have intermittent episodes of diarrhoea/ vomiting which neither I nor the Vet could find any reason for. All the tests, which included Campylobacter and Giardia, came back negative.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well today is a good day ! For the first time in weeks loki has come into the kitchen asking for his breakfast.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Must be cause he is 2 and big boy now. 

Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Must be cause he is 2 and big boy now.
> 
> Glad he is feeling better.


It could well be he's also running around with his squeaking crocodile.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad Loki is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woo hooo!!!! Go Loki!
Everything crossed he’s back on track


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

An update Loki has had a good week no issues and eating well. He is on raw with sensitive kibble mixed in. I’m still umming about a home cooked diet. Right now he is having natural instinct raw turkey. He seems good with turkey and fish.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's brilliant news I'm so glad his doing well. I wouldn't change his food to home cooked if his doing OK on raw and kibble his having that the moment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki was sick this morning however I think I know why. We were given a free session in our favourite field last night. We got back later than usual and then I sat to do some work stuff didn’t realise the time and his feeding schedule was really thrown off. Then the smoke alarm went off and he got really stressed it took a while to calm down he finally ate quite late but had missed a meal. 

This morning no tummy noise but ran out to be sick however he’s wanted breakfast and eaten well which is good. 

My conclusion 

He became very anxious last night
I messed up his routine which is important 
He had to many training treats yesterday we were on a roll with recall
He had a really busy day yesterday lots of running about


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A bit of an update. The first couple of days I couldn’t get loki to eat. I am assuming his problems are maybe linked to stress. They actually started the week of Sox operation, he had a bad night a couple of weeks ago when the fire alarm went off. 

Has anyone used yu calm supplements or similar? 

Out of desperation I started poaching food for him. For the first time in ages he was excited to eat. So I am now cooking his raw he’s having it with kibble and eating really well. 

I’m worried about home cooking from scratch due to time, cost and not getting his nutrition in. Is it ok to cook his raw ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> A bit of an update. The first couple of days I couldn't get loki to eat. I am assuming his problems are maybe linked to stress. They actually started the week of Sox operation, he had a bad night a couple of weeks ago when the fire alarm went off.
> 
> Has anyone used yu calm supplements or similar?
> 
> ...


I've never used Yu Calm but always gave Georgina either Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian tablets or if she was very stressed their Valerian compound. (drops)

It's fine to cook his raw. At present the Schnauzer boys are mainly having canned wet and kibble but, depending on what space I have in the freezer I buy raw boneless from the BARF shop which is the only shop that delivers. I cook it just as did when I was buying from the supermarket. Just to make sure they get all the nutrients they need, add a supplement like SF-50, which is also for stress.

https://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-supplem...s-formula-supplement-sa-37-replacement-p-5807


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I've never used Yu Calm but always gave Georgina either Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian tablets or if she was very stressed their Valerian compound. (drops)
> 
> It's fine to cook his raw. At present the Schnauzer boys are mainly having canned wet and kibble but, depending on what space I have in the freezer I buy raw boneless from the BARF shop which is the only shop that delivers. I cook it just as did when I was buying from the supermarket. Just to make sure they get all the nutrients they need, add a supplement like SF-50, which is also for stress.
> 
> https://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-supplem...s-formula-supplement-sa-37-replacement-p-5807


Great thank you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MOAZZAM mehar said:


> First of all, thank you a lot for asking the query me. I will without a doubt do my quality way to provide the right records for your query. Excessive frame fat may motive unsafe loss to our body if we are not taking serious action toward it. Body fats are good for tackling seasonal disease, viral disease, or immunize ourselves. Now, let's speak about Lauki Ka Juice without losing any time. #Is it operating for losing extra fats of our frame? Lauki ka juice is an effective weight reduction drink and a healthy drink which maintains the body cool and a wonderful summertime drink recipe. Summers are lower back and this drink is not best suitable throughout summertime however during the year. It has got lots of health benefits and this is one of the main motives for me to share this healthful coolant drink on the blog.


My weight is fine thank you


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Great thank you.


I forgot to add you can only cook boneless meat, or meat like chicken quarters where you can remove the bones after cooking. The Barf shop I buy from sells two kinds of meat, for example, beef mince with ground bone and beef mince without ground bone. Only the later can be cooked.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I forgot to add you can only cook boneless meat, or meat like chicken quarters where you can remove the bones after cooking. The Barf shop I buy from sells two kinds of meat, for example, beef mince with ground bone and beef mince without ground bone. Only the later can be cooked.


Oh yes good point. When's the new arrival coming today ?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh yes good point. When's the new arrival coming today ?


Next Sunday all being well! Have yet to tell my son


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Next Sunday all being well! Have yet to tell my son


He might not notice if you don't tell him.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> He might not notice if you don't tell him.


I'm too honest not to tell him. 

I'll blame it on Comrade Grisha's SA and say I need another dog to keep him company whilst I take Gwylim for a walk.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm too honest not to tell him.
> 
> I'll blame it on Comrade Grisha's SA and say I need another dog to keep him company whilst I take Gwylim for a walk.


Good plan can't get angry with that logic.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Just seen on the other thread you have cracked Loki's tummy problems @Boxer123 with Arden Grange.

That's fab! Sorry i have been no help or support whatsover to you. Realising i had nothing to offer, i never opened this thread again but im really glad you got to the root of it


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> Just seen on the other thread you have cracked Loki's tummy problems @Boxer123 with Arden Grange.
> 
> That's fab! Sorry i have been no help or support whatsover to you. Realising i had nothing to offer, i never opened this thread again but im really glad you got to the root of it


Not just Arden grange @tabelmabel he has to have poached fish or turkey with it four times a day. I'm chained to the stove. A little mix of goat yoghurt as well. These dogs will be the end of me.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Not just Arden grange @tabelmabel he has to have poached fish or turkey with it four times a day. I'm chained to the stove. A little mix of goat yoghurt as well. These dogs will be the end of me.
> View attachment 453495


Do what I used to do. Cook sufficient for two or three days and store it in a plastic container in the fridge. If he has it warm you can always pop it in the microwave.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Do what I used to do. Cook sufficient for two or three days and store it in a plastic container in the fridge. If he has it warm you can always pop it in the microwave.


It does have to be warm that seems to have made the difference he's excited to eat again. I don't have a microwave but might have to get one it would be easier.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> It does have to be warm that seems to have made the difference he's excited to eat again. I don't have a microwave but might have to get one it would be easier.


I've got a small Gorenje Microwave which cost about £50. I only really use it for defrosting or warming food up. Very rarely I use it to cook anything for myself but it's useful for making scrambled eggs or cooking fish for the boys. Much quicker and cleaner than it doing on the stove.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> It does have to be warm that seems to have made the difference he's excited to eat again. I don't have a microwave but might have to get one it would be easier.


You could get a small slow cooker, costs about £10. Cook sufficient for 2 or 3 days.
Bring out sufficient for the next meal about half an hour before needed, then pour some hot water over it to warm it up just before feeding.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SbanR said:


> You could get a small slow cooker, costs about £10. Cook sufficient for 2 or 3 days.
> Bring out sufficient for the next meal about half an hour before needed, then pour some hot water over it to warm it up just before feeding.


Didn't realise they were so cheap !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> Didn't realise they were so cheap !


It won't be a brand name, but supermarket own eg Asda. Or look in Argos.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear you are progressing well with Loki’s tum
Don’t worry if the goal post keeps moving and what worked today doesn’t next week.
It happened with Heidi. Afterwards I realised it was the transition back to firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you everyone what I love about this forum no one calls me mad for poaching 4 times a day just suggest I buy him a slow cooker.



Mum2Heidi said:


> Good to hear you are progressing well with Loki's tum
> Don't worry if the goal post keeps moving and what worked today doesn't next week.
> It happened with Heidi. Afterwards I realised it was the transition back to firing on all cylinders.


I've also identified stress of change of routine flares it up so lots of play in rented field, walks at quiet times of the day and doggy massage whilst listening to relaxing dog music.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Good to hear Loki's tum is settling - long may it continue. I've been doing a bit of doggy massage with Bods, seems to be therapeutic for us both, haven't tried the classical musical massage combo though.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleMow said:


> Good to hear Loki's tum is settling - long may it continue. I've been doing a bit of doggy massage with Bods, seems to be therapeutic for us both, haven't tried the classical musical massage combo though.


Oh you should Loki goes quite dopey when we do it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well last night loki came in my room pacing about. Thinking he would be sick I went from asleep to awake in 1 second, jumped out of bed like an Olympic athlete. He then ran in the second bedroom nudging a pillow. Turns out the pillow had fallen down so he couldn’t fit on to cuddle Sox. That moved he went to sleep. 

I have been trained.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Quiet right too. It was an emergency! :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are born to serve :Hilarious

Glad it's wasn't something serious.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaily said:


> Quiet right too. It was an emergency! :Hilarious


A boxer emergency is slightly different from a standard emergency.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We are born to serve :Hilarious
> 
> Glad it's wasn't something serious.


So was i he is up now pooped and eaten. My nerves are shot to pieces looking after these boys.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I'm exhausted this morning thanks to the Schnauzer boys. New ickle bruvver arrived late in the evening and because the dogs wouldn't settle I decided to move all the dog beds into the living room and sleep on the sofa .....

Well that was the plan, but Grisha and the new fella took over the sofa and Gwylim my armchair so I ended up sleeping on the dog beds..

Life's not fair to hooman beans!

More news about the new arrival when I've managed to take some photos of him - it's really foggy outside at the moment.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Mmmm, does sound like sort of an emergency to me - not being able to cuddle Sox!! 

Very glad it wasn't an _actual _emergency though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> W
> 
> More news about the new arrival when I've managed to take some photos of him - it's really foggy outside at the moment.


No excuses...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Well I'm exhausted this morning thanks to the Schnauzer boys. New ickle bruvver arrived late in the evening and because the dogs wouldn't settle I decided to move all the dog beds into the living room and sleep on the sofa .....
> 
> Well that was the plan, but Grisha and the new fella took over the sofa and Gwylim my armchair so I ended up sleeping on the dog beds..
> 
> ...


Oh we must have photos ! I remember the first weekend lily came home they didn't sleep at all. So excited I woke up in the night and they were walking all over me playing. Are they all getting on?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleMow said:


> Mmmm, does sound like sort of an emergency to me - not being able to cuddle Sox!!
> 
> Very glad it wasn't an _actual _emergency though.


He loves cuddles with Sox who is sometimes a bit mean and moves downstairs when Loki comes in. He was kind last night and let him have a snuggle.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> Well I'm exhausted this morning thanks to the Schnauzer boys. New ickle bruvver arrived late in the evening and because the dogs wouldn't settle I decided to move all the dog beds into the living room and sleep on the sofa .....
> 
> Well that was the plan, but Grisha and the new fella took over the sofa and Gwylim my armchair so I ended up sleeping on the dog beds..
> 
> ...


Oh how exciting, looking forward to seeing photos. Do hope those Schnauzer boys let you get some rest today


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> New ickle bruvver arrived


Why did I think you were getting a girl? Sorry to derail ...


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear. I sympathise
I’ve reacted similarly a few times and had to remind myself not everything is tummy related.
It is good to be wrong though


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh dear. I sympathise
> I've reacted similarly a few times and had to remind myself not everything is tummy related.
> It is good to be wrong though


It is good to be wrong I didn't know I could wake up so quickly ! He's a sweet boy I don't mind. He's doing so well at the moment with his eating far more interested in food eating well in the morning.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Just thought I’d update the thread. Loki has been doing really well. He seemed off his raw so I was cooking for him. I’ve now transitioned him to country hunter tins and continued with Arden grange kibble. He loves the tins and we have had no issues fingers crossed. He doesn’t always want his breakfast in the morning likes to go out for a poo first and a walk but that’s fine no gurgling tummy or vomits.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Just thought I'd update the thread. Loki has been doing really well. He seemed off his raw so I was cooking for him. I've now transitioned him to country hunter tins and continued with Arden grange kibble. He loves the tins and we have had no issues fingers crossed. He doesn't always want his breakfast in the morning likes to go out for a poo first and a walk but that's fine no gurgling tummy or vomits.


That's great news! Let's hope it was just a bug and won't happen again.

Because of Covid and the lockdown which meant it was difficult to shop for their meat, I switched the Schnauzer boys from home cooked to canned wet food and kibble. They now get Wolf of Wilderness "Soft & Strong" sachets and either Farmina N&D grain Free or Wolf of Wilderness kibble.

I must say having always fed my dogs home cooked I was worried at first but they love it and Zooplus deliver which gives me peace of mind not having to go to the supermarket to buy meat.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Brilliant news


----------

